# Laptop Gold Mining



## modtheworld44 (Feb 16, 2013)

To All who are interested


I have to say that these parts are well worth the time it took to break down 32 laptops by hand.Yes I hated all the screws but in the end I'm satisfied.So far I've only invested the time and $32.00.I have harvested quite a bit of ICs,MMLC,processors,and gold plated pins.Now for the best finds see pictures below.If anyone can identify these processors ,it would be much appreciated.Thanks in advance to anyone who is willing to help me.


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 16, 2013)

Sometimes the old laptops have processors and processor boards in them like
the one that you show that may have more value whole than as scrap: 

http://www.ebay.com/csc/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=PMC23305001AA&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc

If you took the time to "mine" your laptops, take a few extra minutes and search ebay
to see if they sell there. It may be a way to put a few extra $$ in your pocket. 8)


----------



## modtheworld44 (Feb 16, 2013)

glorycloud said:


> Sometimes the old laptops have processors and processor boards in them like
> the one that you show that may have more value whole than as scrap:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/csc/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=PMC23305001AA&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc
> ...



glorycloud

I only paid $1.00 a laptop and got tons of material to work with.I'm grateful for the ebay suggestion but I'm not that greedy.I mean no offense to ebayers,its just that with all the material that these two lots I bought(paid $70.00 for both) are producing I'll probably make 4x the amount paid already.So to me going to ebay would be kinda greedy.Heres a list of what I've harvested so far and I still have to do the pins,connectors,and MMLCs.Plus I still got 30+ boards that I haven't harvested anything from.I also found a few special north and south bridge chips to boot.

13 of the double sided gold plate mousepad boards made by synaptics Inc (pictured above)

6 of the surface mount slot processors(pictured above)

1724grams mixed ICs

411grams north/south bridge chips

12 double sided gold plated slot cards made by CREATIVE

59 black/green cpus

10 ceramic cpus

1 cyrix GXI-180BP 2.9v gold cap surface mount cpu

The list is larger but the point of the thread is to show how much laptops really do hold .I plan to post my yields as I go so stay tuned in to see the results.Thanks for your reply it means allot that you actually took the time to leave me a comment.



modtheworld44


----------



## Marcel (Feb 17, 2013)

I once bought around 100 notebooks from ebay and it is kind amy hobby to "slaughter" one by one at a time.
When I am through, there is nothing more left than the bare PCB. My last procedure is to use a spatel and heatgun, heat the board and wipe all that remains down into a dish.
There is nothing greedy in buying these old computers from ebay. The profit you make is less the material - that would be the case, if you could sell it 1:1 to the next one - the profit you make is your labortime! You work and you get something in return - that is fair not greedy and normal to anyone with a job. Also you wont become a millionaire stripping old notebooks, no matter how much gold and silver you find in them.
Calculating that time you invest, you are getting paid, but MC Donald´s would pay you better. 
Still your are your own bosss, you can do it at home and it is much more fun... :lol:


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 17, 2013)

You're not greedy. You are doing what is good to do: enjoying your hobby!
Opinions are like noses. Everyone has one.

Keep at it friend and have fun doing it! 8)


----------



## kjt124 (Feb 20, 2013)

On the subject of laptop harvesting... Anyone have anything good to do with the magnesium subframes in some of them? I was having trouble determining for sure what it was until I hit it with a torch... definitely Mg.

Anyway, Mg good for anything related to urban mining? Cementation for stock pot perhaps? Any worries with Mg (besides burning your retinas from the fire light)? Any chemicals to stay away from (worried about things like metastannic acid)?


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 22, 2013)

You could use magnesium instead of zinc when cementing PGM (Platinum group metals) from solutions.
Only problem would be to get it in the form of filings.

Göran


----------

